# XNXP - not sure what I am



## pearlshire19

I've taken several Myers Briggs tests, from different places, and I've ended up with every one of the XNXPs (ENFP, INFP, INTP, and ENTP - most recently ENTP) with very strong scores in iNtution and Prospecting, but being on the border between Introvert and Extrovert and fluctuating from Feeling to Thinking over the past year. Usually when I read the personality type, there's always something in each one that REALLY doesn't fit, and now I'm having trouble figuring out what I am.

As far as enneagram goes, I scored as 4w5 earlier this year, and now I've scored as 7w8, but I don't really see the 8 at all for me (except that I am individualistic), but I can still see a lot in the 4w5, but I'm a lot less emotional than what they seem to be.

Here are a few things that could help:
- I'm not "earthy" in any way, shape or form, which is the main thing that has made it hard for me to type myself as INFP
- I can't stand sensational trendy movements (especially if they're food related like gluten-free or anti-GMO), especially when they're more sentimental than logical
- I am not a devil's advocate, which is why I don't related to ENTP. I have my principles that I stick to, but because I'm open minded to new ideas, they tend to reshape as I find something new that challenges them. 
- I can be sensitive to certain issues and to close friends of mine, and to others especially if I did something wrong.
- For the most part, I close off my feelings (especially concerning romance), because whenever I act on them I can get carried away, and they tend to always lead to bad decisions or outcomes
- I REALLY enjoy creative writing, and I'm good at developing dynamic characters, and exploring their thoughts and emotions (which is how I very much relate to INFP)
- I can usually read people's emotions, which is why I don't relate to ENTP or INTP
- If I try, I can usually read between the lines with people I know and figure out their ultimate motives (in the general sense)
- I can get emotional when watching a movie or tv show, but I tend to let go
- I'm very passionate about movies and shows I like
- I really like listening to music, and I find it helps me connect with my emotions and sometimes influences them
- I really like to draw and have a good sense of color (idk if that helps)
- I'm currently taking Russian and I intuitively understand it, but have a hard time doing any of the classwork b/c it's tedious
- I'm really good at seeing the big picture and how various things play into each other
- I tend to hyperfocus and overthink something/someone that interests me
- I can't tell if I make decisions based on thoughts or feelings, but I've been told I make them on whims.
- When I scored as F types last year, I was in the process of recovering from a very painful situation which might have made me more emotional, and after a series of bad decisions I've decided not to act on my emotions, and I'm afraid of expressing them in romantic situations
- I'm not sentimental at all, and almost despise sentiment when others express it
- I have a hard time getting myself to work out, but I don't meditate or do yoga or any of that stuff
- I can't tell if I'm introverted and extroverted, because really I like spending time with my friends and often go out of my way to do so/make a point of doing so, but I also really enjoy my alone time. And if I'm working on something I can go on for days without talking to anyone, except if I need their input in what I'm working on
- I have a network of friends, and my friends (close and not so close) are a really good mix of F and T types, and most are intuitive
- When I'm having an argument, I usually go straight for the root of the opposing argument that I'm arguing against (and I don't get caught up in the details, but I'll point out the ones that expose that underlying point). I also tend to refrain from being emotional at first, but after a certain point, emotions can get involved. If the other person proves me wrong, I accept it, and leave the argument, accepting their ideas and wrestling them against mine.

That's what I have. Let me know what you think.


----------



## EmmaGilbert

Ok.. just throwing out a guess... 

aside: I hate doing this because I don't know you, so I feel like I would need to observe you and interact with you to pick up on what I call "triggers." (It's an Si concept. I would connect your actions and things you say to certain preferences/functions.)

Just from what I've read, I would think E and T for the other preferences.

Here is my reasoning:

- strong prospecting (or perceiving, depending on who you talk to) is a pretty definite sign of extraversion. Because the J/P preference is determined by your first *extraverted* function, it's a lot harder to determine for an introvert, since their first extraverted function is not their dominant function.

- the fact that you feel like you can be overwhelmed by your feelings and try to suppress them is strong support for T. From what I understand, an F would not feel that way. Feeling is how they make their decisions. A Thinker, however, makes their decisions based on fact and logic. Feelings would get in the way and feel overwhelming and inhibiting.

Specifically for ENTP:

- The ENTPs I know either laugh at trends or are disgusted by them. They do their own thing.

- Fe would help with sensitivity and would be a useful tool for reading people's emotions. I have an INTP friend who is incredibly gifted at reading emotions. That's just a stereotype.

- Who isn't passionate about what they enjoy?

- All the ENTPs I know have trouble with schoolwork because it is tedious.

- Making decisions on whims could be related to Ne-dom rather than F vs T.

- ENTPs are sometimes thought of as the most introverted extraverted type. I'm not sure if I agree with this or not. Just throwing it out there.

That's all I have for now.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

You are Fi, an introverted feeler. So that gives you xNFP. As for extroversion and introversion, when you sit in the middle of a food court, does it excite you seeing all those people around you?

Here's why I think you're Fi:

-you have principles that you stick to
-close off feelings
-like writing, especially creative writing (writing is very NF)
-can read people's emotions

There's more... Practically everything you wrote reminds me of Fi actually.


----------



## pearlshire19

Revolver Ocelot said:


> You are Fi, an introverted feeler. So that gives you xNFP. As for extroversion and introversion, when you sit in the middle of a food court, does it excite you seeing all those people around you?


It depends on if I know anyone in that food court (like if it's a college dining center). If I do, then I guess I'm excited to see those people. Otherwise I'm rather indifferent (with or without people).


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

pearlshire19 said:


> It depends on if I know anyone in that food court (like if it's a college dining center). If I do, then I guess I'm excited to see those people. Otherwise I'm rather indifferent (with or without people).


So you don't feel a little more energy? Hmm... Very hard to tell. It looks like it might be introverted but they say enfp is one of the most introverted extrovert so... erc2:


----------



## Ermenegildo

pearlshire19 said:


> - I'm not "earthy" in any way, shape or form, which is the main thing that has made it hard for me to type myself as INFP


Who told you that? Perhaps a junkie?



Personalityjunkie said:


> Many INFPs are well-described as “earthy,” both in appearance and lifestyle.


Please note his qualifying “many”. By the way, A. J. Drenth's type profiles are infested with function fiction.



> - I can't tell if I'm introverted and extroverted, because really I like spending time with my friends and often go out of my way to do so/make a point of doing so, but I also really enjoy my alone time. And if I'm working on something I can go on for days without talking to anyone, except if I need their input in what I'm working on.


Some of the few tests that are better than average to determine the correct first letter of the type indicator: 

16Personalities
MBTI Test
Big Five Personality Test
John's Personality Test

My telediagnosis: MBTI *INFP* = Big Five RCUAI or RLUAI


----------



## ENTPness

Ermenegildo said:


> Who told you that? Perhaps a junkie?
> 
> Please note his qualifying “many”. By the way, A. J. Drenth's type profiles are infested with function fiction.


Ah, another ENTP who doesn't buy into "function fiction." Good to know I'm not alone. And yeah, that PersonalityJunkie site in particular is full of loads of crap.

And I agree you sound like an INFP, OP. But only you know you.

(Though I gotta add that being able to read people's emotions ain't got nuthin' to do with type. I'm the people's-emotions-reading world champion. An online test even told me so.)


----------



## pearlshire19

RE: Ermenegildo

Earthy is a characteristic I've seen on many personality sites, including 16 Personalities and others.

And for 16 Personalities, I've scored all 4 XNXPs at various points (the site has also changed its test slightly multiple times), but most recently ENTP (barely extroverted). I just tried out the second test, and according to that I'm an INTP with only slightly introverted, and "clear" thinking. Is ambivert a thing? Because I'm willing to just call myself that at this point (I barely score introvert or extrovert every time).

And for John's Personality Test, I scored:
64% ENTP
15% INTP
8% ENFP
3% INFP
3% ENTJ


----------



## ENTPness

INFPs are not "earthy." In fact they may well be the most alien-like type of them all. Most of them describe themselves as misfits. Any site that says that is stupid. It doesn't really make any sense to describe any N type as "earthy," least of all INFPs.

That all said, your scores are pretty similar to mine in some ways. Yes ambivert is a thing. I consider myself an ambivert, and so do apparently lots of ENTPs. So hey, maybe you're one of us after all. Let me know when you're ready for the initiation ceremony.


----------



## alainbinsika2014

Ok


----------

